# struggling to log in via safari again



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

tried tt .com .co.uk
firefox is ok, anyone else?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Try clearing your cookies in Safari


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Use this link to kill your cookies!

http://www.********.co.uk/scriptlibrary/deletecook.asp

It will take you to the home page when done.

Cheers

Jae


----------

